# UTF-8 empfehlenswert oder nicht?

## alex00

Habe mal eine allgemeine Frage....ist die Umstellung auf UTF-8 eigentlich empfehlenswert oder nicht? Habe immer wieder mal von Problemen gehört. Habe mein System frisch aufgesetzt und stehe jetzt eben vor der Frage ob ich umstellen soll. Nutze hauptsächlich KDE, Kaffeine, OOo, k3b, DigiKam.

Danke für eure Beiträge.

----------

## Tycon

hi

also ich hatte mein system vor ca.2 monaten mal testes halber auf utf8 umgestellt, hatte aber nur probleme damit.

vorallem mit mutt irssi und co.

habs danach wieder vom system geschmissen.

----------

## nabla²

Ich hatte eigentlich noch keine schwerwiegenden Probleme. Ich benutze ähnliche Programme wie du und dann noch eine Menge LaTeX. Was mir einfällt

in Newsgroups werden (je nach Programm) die Beiträge von DAUs, deren Newsreader (meistens OE) die Kodierung nicht mitsendet, falsch angezeigt, wenn utf8 als Standard eingstellt wurde

audacity kompiliert nicht, wenn irgendein toolkit mit dem utf8 flag kompiliert wurde

Ansonsten ist ja utf8 viel cooler als die anderen Kodierungen.  :Wink: 

----------

## misterjack

 *alex00 wrote:*   

> Habe mal eine allgemeine Frage....ist die Umstellung auf UTF-8 eigentlich empfehlenswert oder nicht? Habe immer wieder mal von Problemen gehört. Habe mein System frisch aufgesetzt und stehe jetzt eben vor der Frage ob ich umstellen soll. Nutze hauptsächlich KDE, Kaffeine, OOo, k3b, DigiKam.

 

Kannst problemlos umstellen. Und empfehlenswert isses auf alle Fälle, soll doch Unicode die ISO-8859-* Zeichensätze ablösen

-> http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Utf8

----------

## slick

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Und empfehlenswert isses auf alle Fälle, soll doch Unicode die ISO-8859-* Zeichensätze ablösen

 

Also wahrscheinlich gehöre ich da zum alten Eisen, aber was bringt mir utf8 das ich dafür Probleme in Kauf nehmen muss? Chinesische Schriftzeichen? Super!!11einself  :Wink: 

Also ich habe bisher nicht den Umstieg auf utf8 gemacht, weil mir bisher keiner die Vorteile nennen konnte die für mich auch Vorteile sind. Außer das es cool und hipp und neu ist. Irgendwann wenn ISO wirklich mal zu alten Eisen gehört und ohne uft8 nichts mehr geht sehe ich das vielleicht anders, aber momentan kann ich für mich keinen Grund erkennen auf uft8 zu wechseln.

Das einzige was mich nervt ist, das auf Grund von anscheinenend utf8 Postings in Foren o.ä., mein Browser immer automatisch auf utf8 stellt und die (ISO-) Seiten ziemlich zerschossen aussehen. (Passiert auch hier im Forum gelegentlich.) Habe mich aber noch nicht intensiv damit beschäftigt wie ich dem das abgewöhne, so auf den ersten Blick schien das aber nicht so simpel.

Thread verschoben nach Diskussionsforum

----------

## chrib

 *slick wrote:*   

>  *misterjack wrote:*   Und empfehlenswert isses auf alle Fälle, soll doch Unicode die ISO-8859-* Zeichensätze ablösen 
> 
> Also wahrscheinlich gehöre ich da zum alten Eisen, aber was bringt mir utf8 das ich dafür Probleme in Kauf nehmen muss? Chinesische Schriftzeichen? Super!!11einself 
> 
> 

 

Aber man kann doch dann endlich den Spam anstatt in Kästen in vollster Pracht bewundern.   :Smile: 

----------

## Lenz

Man muss da eigentlich unterscheiden:

UTF8 im Dateisystem

UTF8 in Applikationen

Ersteres lohnt sich vor allem, wenn man z.B. asiatische Musik mit nicht lateinischen Schriftzeichen sein Eigen nennt. Dann kommt man um UTF8 kaum rum, wenn man die Dateien richtig benennen will.

Für zweiteres muss man nicht zwingend auf UTF8 umstellen, da die meisten qt- und GTK-Applikationen auch so Unicode verstehen können.

Gruß,

Lenz.

P.S.: Ich hab die Umstellung vor über einem Jahr wegen der genannten japanischen und koreanischen Musik gemacht und es bis heute nicht bereut. Einziges Problem ist, dass ncurses Anwendungen manchmal in der "echten" Konsole nicht richtig dargestellt werden. Aber vielleicht gibt's dafür ja auch nicht ne Lösung.

----------

## ro

fuck utf-8! aber echt. Nur Probleme - seien es irgendwelche komischen Zeichen in Dateinamen (bei Umlauten etc.) oder in irgendwelchen Anwendungen (zB der Übernehmen oder zurück Button wird oft mit komischen Zeichen angezeigt). Also ich hab nur Probleme ....

----------

## tobiasbeil

also bei mir ist so, dass *ich* "an sich" keine probleme (mehr!) habe,

nur meine freunde im IRC/ICQ, die beschweren sich dass *mein* Ü aussieht

wie ein "A" wo ein viertel ("1/4") drüber steht und so kleinigkeiten...

aber das betrifft mich ja nicht, denn ich selbst sehe alles tipptopp. *augenwischhin* *augenwischher*

 :Wink: 

----------

## slick

 *ro wrote:*   

> seien es irgendwelche komischen Zeichen in Dateinamen (bei Umlauten etc.)

 

Das sind eben auch meine Bedenken... ich habe hier (ui... mal zählen... eins, zwei,...) 6 Gentoo-Kisten im häuslichen LAN, teilweise greifen die gegenseitig per NFS aufeinander zu. d.h. ich müßte wenn dann alle auf uft8 umstellen damit ich nicht so komische Sachen erlebe. Also dafür das ich dann asiatische Files richtig dargestellt bekommen würde, wenn ich welche hätte, ist mir das zuviel Aufwand. Außerdem bin ich schon oft reingefallen, eben weil ich mich an "never change a running system" nicht halten wollte. Zum Glück bin ich da ja wohl nicht allein der Meinung das utf8 momentan noch eher ein nice-to-have-to-be-cool Feature ist.  :Wink: 

 *chrib wrote:*   

> Aber man kann doch dann endlich den Spam anstatt in Kästen in vollster Pracht bewundern.  

 

Mist... stimmt! Das habe ich natürlich nicht bedacht... muß ich wohl jetzt doch auf utf8 umstellen. </smile>

----------

## aZZe

Also hier läuft UTF-8 prima und ohne Probleme. Wie slick aber schon gesagt hat....richtig Sinn macht es nicht. Weil was bringt es mir? Wenn ich aus versehen auf eine russische Seite oder auf eine chinesische gelangt bin kann ich jetzt deren Zeichen lesen. Aber so richtig lesen kann ich es auch nicht, da ich die Sprache nicht kann  :Very Happy:  Für diejenigen, die das können ist das natürlich prima aber für den "normal" deutschen/englischsprechenden woh nicht.

----------

## TheCurse

Hier läuft es auch ohne Probleme, außerdem kann ich so die klingonischen Texte vernünftig betrachten  :Smile: 

----------

## nic0000

Ich bin komplett auf utf8 und habe bis auf die schon von den Vorpostern erwähnten Schwierigkeiten keine Probleme gehabt. Siehe dazu Link von misterjack.

Wozu ist z.B. utf8 Sinnvoll? 

Keine Ahnung, ich habe es gemacht weil es top modern war und ich jetzt sagen kann:

"Mein System ist vieeel besser als deines, denn meines hat sogar schon das turbogeile utf8"

Die meisten Distributionen bzw. Windows/MacOSX sind schon sowieso auf utf8, aber bei Genoo wird das immer zur einer Lifstyle Frage.

Ich bin ein Ausländer und spreche dummerweise auch noch Sprachen die vom iso 1 bzw. 15 nicht abgedeckt werden. 

Dann kenne ich auch eine menge Ausländer die auch zu allem übel auch im Ausland wohnen und dann tatsächlich die Frechheit besitzen mir ihre Dateien mit Sonderzeichen zu schicken bzw zum Download anzubieten. 

Böse Menschen ich weiß, aber so sind sie nun mal.

Ich bin der Meinung das irgendwann alles auf uft8 sein sollte. Je früher desto besser. Natürlich ist das mit Arbeit verbunden und auch dieses Thema will verstanden werden. Währen das bei anderen Distros eher unproblematisch verlaufen ist (Version Y kein unicode/ VErsion Y+1 unicode und update convertiert Daten) muss das bei Gentoo ja im laufenden Betrieb und von Hand geschehen.

Das ist eigentlich kaum der Rede wert da jetzt so einen Aufstand daraus zu machen und in max. 1-2 Stunden abgehandelt.

Irgendwann wird ja auch das lieblingsprogramm ja auch wieder funktioniern, und für die Zwischenzeit kann ja auch mit einen utf8 fähigen Penadant geholfen werden.

EDIT: meine Sig funktioniert ja endlicht!

----------

## Anarcho

vmware wollte auf meinem 64Bit System nicht mit de_DE als locale starten. Mit LC_ALL=C ging es aber mit utf8 auch. Also habe ich erstmal nur meinen Rechner auf utf8 umgestellt. 

Die Dateien sahen dann auf dem Server (auf den ich per NFS zugreife) etwas komisch aus wenn Umlaute drin waren, aber am server selber arbeite ich fast nie, da wars mir auch egal. Nun läuft aber auch der Server auf utf8.

Einzig mit php und hab ich noch ein wenig probleme. Beim ausliefern zeigt das php alles prima an, nur den Inhalt der aus der MySQL Datenbank kommt nicht obwohl auch diese auf utf8 eingestellt ist. 

Naja, mir egal, jetzt lierfert apache einfach iso-15 aus und gut ist.

----------

## schmutzfinger

Ich habe das Howto irgendwann mal versucht, daraufhin brauchte Eterm ~30s bei 99% CPU bis es sich meldete und meine Umlaut Musik von der FAT Partition ging auch nicht mehr so schön wie früher. Naja jetzt habe ich irgendwie nur noch das useflag weil ich nicht alles neu bauen wollte. Aber mein Rat wäre es einfach noch abzuwarten.

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Einzig mit php und hab ich noch ein wenig probleme. Beim ausliefern zeigt das php alles prima an, nur den Inhalt der aus der MySQL Datenbank kommt nicht obwohl auch diese auf utf8 eingestellt ist. 

 

a) entweder mysql auf utf-8 umstellen.

b) oder utf8_encode() (lesen) utf8_decode() (schreiben) verwenden

cheers

----------

## Mr_Maniac

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Einzig mit php und hab ich noch ein wenig probleme. Beim ausliefern zeigt das php alles prima an, nur den Inhalt der aus der MySQL Datenbank kommt nicht obwohl auch diese auf utf8 eingestellt ist.

 

Ja, das Problem hatte ich auch...

Ich benutze zum Verbinden mit dem MySQL-Server eine kleine include-Datei...

Dort musste ich den Query:

```
mysql_query("SET NAMES 'utf8'", $link);
```

Eintragen...

Somit wird bei jedem Verbindungsaufbau die Kodierung auf UTF-8 gesetzt.

Ich hatte lange gesucht und rumprobiert, bis ich das raus hatte...

In vielen Dokus und HOW-TOs stand, dass man das

"SET NAMES 'utf8'"

irgendwie in die my.cnf eintragen kann, damit das IMMER verwendet wird, aber das hatte nicht funktioniert...

----------

## Anarcho

 *_hephaistos_ wrote:*   

> a) entweder mysql auf utf-8 umstellen.
> 
> b) oder utf8_encode() (lesen) utf8_decode() (schreiben) verwenden 

 

a) Hab ich schon, wie ich bereits schrieb

b) Ich wollte mir das bearbeiten aller aus der Datenbank kommenden Texte ersparen, ist nicht soo performance-schonend

 *Mr_Maniac wrote:*   

>  *Anarcho wrote:*   Einzig mit php und hab ich noch ein wenig probleme. Beim ausliefern zeigt das php alles prima an, nur den Inhalt der aus der MySQL Datenbank kommt nicht obwohl auch diese auf utf8 eingestellt ist. 
> 
> Ja, das Problem hatte ich auch...
> 
> Ich benutze zum Verbinden mit dem MySQL-Server eine kleine include-Datei...
> ...

 

Na das ist doch mal ein Tipp!

Werde das mal testen! Das komische ist ja, das MySQL schon auf UTF8 gestellt war.

----------

## ro

ich hab letztens wieder ein backup gemacht (ca. 300GB an Daten), und da waren viele mit Dateien mit Umlauten dabei ... kann man vergessen, lauter komische Zeichen, und k3b meldet immer, dass kein Joliet-kompatibles Image erstellt werden kann bzw. dass die Image-Größenberechnung nicht funktioniert. Also musste ich joliet-support ausstellen (ich brauchs eh nicht  :Wink: 

----------

## musv

Also mein Opera, Firefox & Co. zeigt mir auch chinesische Seiten, japanische Schriftzeichen und vor allem kyrillische Buchstaben (Bsp: www.wallpapers.ru) ordnungsgemäß an.

Und ich verwende kein utf und muß auch nichts gesondert einstellen/umstellen.

Hatte mal utf-8 vor langer Zeit ausprobiert. Danach wollten diverse Programme - ich glaub, es lag irgendwie an der gtk1 - die Menüs nicht mehr richtig anzeigen. Bsp: xmms. Wobei das aber zu beheben sein mag.

Gestört hat mich aber ziemlich extrem, daß:

1. mein ICQ (sim) auf einmal diverse Zeilen beim Empfang verschluckt hat, d.h. die Nachrichten kamen nur noch unvollständig an. 

2. ich das x-Chat jedesmal beim Start mit /charset iso8859-1 füttern mußte. 

3. sich mein aterm irgendwie weigerte mit utf-8 richtig umzugehen.

Und das ging mir irgendwie auf den Kranz. Richtig gemein fand ich dabei aber, daß ich das utf irgendwie nicht mehr von meinem System runterbekommen hab. Alles Umstellen der Locale-Variablen und Neucompilieren der entsprechenden Programm schien irgendwie nicht zu helfen. War wie'n Virus. Ich hatte damals das System dann neu aufgesetzt - mit iso8859-15. Seitdem gibts keine Probleme und kein utf mehr.

Übrigens: Weil es schon vorher mal angesprochen wurde. Windows verwendet zwar irgendwie Unicode. Aber das war zumindest in Sachen Dateisystem und Chat nicht kompatibel zum utf-8, was ich verwendete. Warum, weiß ich auch nicht. Zumindest waren beim Datenaustausch zwischen beiden System durchaus gewisse Inkosistenzen bei den Sonderzeichen vorhanden. 

Ich denk mal, die meisten von mir beschriebenen Probleme wären irgendwie schon lösbar gewesen. Damals hatte ich keine Lösung gefunden. Und heute will ich kein utf mehr.

----------

## misterjack

 *slick wrote:*   

> Das einzige was mich nervt ist, das auf Grund von anscheinenend utf8 Postings in Foren o.ä., mein Browser immer automatisch auf utf8 stellt und die (ISO-) Seiten ziemlich zerschossen aussehen. (Passiert auch hier im Forum gelegentlich.) Habe mich aber noch nicht intensiv damit beschäftigt wie ich dem das abgewöhne, so auf den ersten Blick schien das aber nicht so simpel.

 

Tja UTF-8 User haben damit keine Probleme.

 *ro wrote:*   

> fuck utf-8! aber echt. Nur Probleme - seien es irgendwelche komischen Zeichen in Dateinamen (bei Umlauten etc.) oder in irgendwelchen Anwendungen (zB der Übernehmen oder zurück Button wird oft mit komischen Zeichen angezeigt). Also ich hab nur Probleme ....

 

Man muss sein System schon ordentlich umstellen und nich nur halbherzig. Um Dateinamen zu konvertieren gibts Tools, ne Sache vonn paar Minuten  :Very Happy: 

Verweigerung vor neuen Standards bedeuted auch immer Rückschrittlichkeit. Slick, da müsstest du auch noch an Kernel 2.4 festhalten  :Smile:  Es gibt einige große Distros, die schon längst UTF-8 als Standard verwenden. Und je mehr den Zeichensatz einsetzen um so eher sind wir den iso-8859 Rotz los

----------

## misterjack

 *musv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Gestört hat mich aber ziemlich extrem, daß:
> 
> 1. mein ICQ (sim) auf einmal diverse Zeilen beim Empfang verschluckt hat, d.h. die Nachrichten kamen nur noch unvollständig an. 
> ...

 

Zu 1. Sim ist eh schon lange tot, kein weiterer Kommentar

2. warum auf veraltete Standards Rücksicht nehmen? (btw, kann man das bei X-Chat dauerhaft einstellen  :Razz: )

3. ka

 *musv wrote:*   

> Und das ging mir irgendwie auf den Kranz. Richtig gemein fand ich dabei aber, daß ich das utf irgendwie nicht mehr von meinem System runterbekommen hab. Alles Umstellen der Locale-Variablen und Neucompilieren der entsprechenden Programm schien irgendwie nicht zu helfen. War wie'n Virus. Ich hatte damals das System dann neu aufgesetzt - mit iso8859-15

 

Das ist ein typischer Fall von Pebcak  :Wink: 

----------

## Anarcho

 *Quote:*   

> 3. sich mein aterm irgendwie weigerte mit utf-8 richtig umzugehen. 

 

Das hatte ich auch. aterm ist einfach nicht utf8 kompatible. 

Daher verwende ich nun urxvt.

----------

## slick

 *misterjack wrote:*   

>  *slick wrote:*   Das einzige was mich nervt ist, das auf Grund von anscheinenend utf8 Postings in Foren o.ä., mein Browser immer automatisch auf utf8 stellt und die (ISO-) Seiten ziemlich zerschossen aussehen. (Passiert auch hier im Forum gelegentlich.) Habe mich aber noch nicht intensiv damit beschäftigt wie ich dem das abgewöhne, so auf den ersten Blick schien das aber nicht so simpel. 
> 
> Tja UTF-8 User haben damit keine Probleme.

 

Rein interessehalber, wie posten die dann in ISO? Wird das immer korrekt automatisch erkannt oder müssen die manuell auf ISO umstellen? Oder sind die gar aufgrund von utf8-Postings (entgegen den Forenregeln) für mein Problem verantwortlich?  :Wink: 

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Verweigerung vor neuen Standards bedeuted auch immer Rückschrittlichkeit. Slick, da müsstest du auch noch an Kernel 2.4 festhalten  Es gibt einige große Distros, die schon längst UTF-8 als Standard verwenden. Und je mehr den Zeichensatz einsetzen um so eher sind wir den iso-8859 Rotz los

 

Ist was wares dran... aber wie war das: "Feel free"  :Wink:  Und der 2.4er läuft auf einem 486er nunmal (subjektiv) besser als ein 2.6er, also ist der bei mir auch noch im Einsatz. Oder muß ich mir jetzt dafür neue Hardware kaufen nur um die neuesten Kernel/Features einzusetzen?  :Wink: 

----------

## Anarcho

Sind meine Postings in UTF8? Ich glaube nicht. 

Da der HTTP-Server in der Regel ein default-charset ausliefert hält sich mein FF auch daran. Daher muss ich hier garnichts umstellen obwohl mein System komplett auch utf8 läuft.

Aber wie ich schon sagte war bei mir vmware der Grund zu wechseln. Da das, warum auch immer, nicht mit meinen iso locales laufen wollte, habe ich es mit utf8 probiert und das ging. Sonst wäre ich wohl heute noch bei iso-15.

Aber so schlimm ist es wirklich nicht und gerüsteter für die Zukunft ist es auch.

----------

## musv

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Zu 1. Sim ist eh schon lange tot, kein weiterer Kommentar
> 
> 

 

Doch, da hätte ich was anzumerken:

Ich diverse andere ICQ-Clients ausprobiert - alles Rotz!!!!!!!!!!!!einself

Kein einziger andere ICQ-Client hat mir auch nur annähernd ansatzweise so gut gefallen wie mein sim. Es stimmt, daß die Version im Portage (0.93-r2) schon seit 2 Jahren unverändert da drin steht. Auch ist diese Version ziemlich buggy.

Daher: Man ziehe sich die CVS-Version von da. Packe das ganze Verzeichnis in ein *.tar.gz, bastel bissel am Ebuild rum, passe die /etc/portage/package.mask + unmask noch an, und schon hat man eine sauber in den Portage integrierte ordentliche Version von sim. Und soweit man http://developer.berlios.de/projects/sim-im/ glauben darf, scheint das Projekt wohl doch noch nicht tot zu sein. 

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Das hatte ich auch. aterm ist einfach nicht utf8 kompatible. 
> 
> Daher verwende ich nun urxvt.

 

Das ist ein interessanter Aspekt. Natürlich könnte ich jetzt meine gewohnten Programme in die Tonne treten und mir utf-kompatible Äquivalente suchen. Allerdings kann ich auch einfach die Dinge weiterverwenden, die funktionieren. Und deswegen Fuck utf.

----------

## Cenrim

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *Anarcho wrote:*   Das hatte ich auch. aterm ist einfach nicht utf8 kompatible. 
> 
> Daher verwende ich nun urxvt. 
> 
> Das ist ein interessanter Aspekt. Natürlich könnte ich jetzt meine gewohnten Programme in die Tonne treten und mir utf-kompatible Äquivalente suchen. Allerdings kann ich auch einfach die Dinge weiterverwenden, die funktionieren. Und deswegen Fuck utf.

 

urxvt is aber ein sehr guter ersatz für aterm  :Wink: 

wenns um pseudo transperenz und Co geht, kein prob, geht alles auch ohne afterstep (diese abhängigkeit hat bei mir regelmäßig für probleme gesorgt, weiß nich ob das immernoch so is..)

ich hab hier auf meinem iBook gleich komplett das system mit unicode gemacht und hatte bisher kaum probleme

und nur so 'btw': Unicode 1.0.0 Oktober 1991  :Wink: 

EDIT: achja, weiß nich wer das prob hatte, aber xchat kann die charsets für server einzeln festlegen  :Wink: 

und musv: mach doch n bugreport mit dem ebuild der cvs version, dann haben die andern auch was davon  :Wink: 

----------

## musv

 *Cenrim wrote:*   

> mach doch n bugreport mit dem ebuild der cvs version, dann haben die andern auch was davon 

 

Mach ich wie und was genau?

----------

## Cenrim

 *musv wrote:*   

> Mach ich wie und was genau?

 

auf bugs.gentoo.org n bugzilla eintrag mit deinem modifizierten ebuild im anhang verfassen.

das ist nich 'genau' weil:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  16 Sep 2005; Ciaran McCreesh <ciaranm@gentoo.org> ChangeLog:
> 
>   Converted to UTF-8, fixed encoding screwups

 

und so niedrig frequentiert sieht das changelog von sim auf packages.gentoo.org nich aus...

----------

## sirro

 *Cenrim wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*    16 Sep 2005; Ciaran McCreesh <ciaranm@gentoo.org> ChangeLog:
> 
>   Converted to UTF-8, fixed encoding screwups 
> 
> und so niedrig frequentiert sieht das changelog von sim auf packages.gentoo.org nich aus...

 

Guck dir mal den zugehörigen Diff an. es wurde einfach nur das Encoding IM Changelog eingehalten. Das hat mit dem Paket selber nichts zu tun. Abgesehen davon ist seit ueber einem Jahr nichts bewegendes mehr passiert.

 *absinthe wrote:*   

> This package is stinky and unstable and needs help upstream.

 

Hoert sich auch nicht nach einem bei den devs beliebten Paket an  :Wink: 

----------

## misterjack

Ich habe mir gerade mal den daily snapshot von sim angeschaut, der Sourcecode stammt von Juni/Juli 2004. Wie haben fast 2006, imo ist das Projekt sehr tot

----------

## Anarcho

Zu den Posting-Problemem hier im Forum:

Wie wäre es wenn im Header einfach ein chartset mit angegeben würde?

Im Moment sieht der Header so aus:

```
HTTP/1.1 200 OK

  Date: Sat, 03 Dec 2005 19:04:49 GMT

  Server: Apache/2.0.54 (Gentoo/Linux)

  X-Powered-By: PHP/4.4.0-pl1-gentoo

  Cache-Control: no-cache, pre-check=0, post-check=0

  Expires: 0

  Pragma: no-cache

  Keep-Alive: timeout=6, max=100

  Connection: Keep-Alive

  Content-Type: text/html
```

Wenn man daraus nun ein

```
Content-Type: text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1
```

 bzw. -15 macht, könnte das vielleicht schon bei dem ein oder anderen helfen, oder sehe ich das falsch?

----------

## x1jmp

Ich benutze hier auch UTF-8, habe selten einmal ein Problem und empfinde noch keinen direkten Vorteil in UTF-8, was daran liegt, dass es so wenige nutzen.

Unicode halte ich für gut und lange überfallig.

Solange es jeder nutzt gibt es auch keinerlei Probleme, deshalb könnte meiner Meinung nach Gentoo auch einmal wie einige andere Distributionen auf Unicode umstellen, wie schon erwähnt "Verweigerung vor neuen Standards bedeuted auch immer Rückschrittlichkeit"

Und das posten funktioniert ohne Probleme, da der Zeichensatz entweder im Quelltext (HTML) steht oder vom Webserver mitgesendet wird, Firefox erkennt das und stellt automatisch um.

Audacity kompiliert übrigens in der neusten Version (ist noch masked) auch mit UTF-8 und muss nichts neukompilieren.

Den SIM benutze ich übrignes auch, er gefällt mir einfach mit seinen vielen Features.

Bei der Projektseite auf BerliOS scheint es sich um eine Art fork zu handeln, und wird weiterentwickelt (siehe http://sim-im.berlios.de/wiki/Roadmap)

Sehr aktiv sieht das Projekt leider nicht aus, da sich im Wiki nicht sehr viel Informatives finden lässt.

----------

## /dev/blackhawk

Wo wir grad beim Thema wären:

Ist die Anleitung http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Utf8 noch aktuell bzw. vollständig?

Ich hab einen Gentoo-Server daheim stehen auf dem eine reiserfs-Partition über Samba als Datenspeicher für die lieben Win**** Nutzer bereitgestellt wird. Von meinem Gentoo-Rechner aus greif ich per NFS auf meine Daten zu. Sollte ich bei der Umstellung bzgl. Sonderzeichen in Dateinamen etwas wichtiges beachten?

MFG

/dev/blackhawk

----------

## misterjack

 */dev/blackhawk wrote:*   

> Wo wir grad beim Thema wären:
> 
> Ist die Anleitung http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Utf8 noch aktuell bzw. vollständig?
> 
> Ich hab einen Gentoo-Server daheim stehen auf dem eine reiserfs-Partition über Samba als Datenspeicher für die lieben Win**** Nutzer bereitgestellt wird. Von meinem Gentoo-Rechner aus greif ich per NFS auf meine Daten zu. Sollte ich bei der Umstellung bzgl. Sonderzeichen in Dateinamen etwas wichtiges beachten?
> ...

 

Oh ja, habe das aber noch nicht eingepflegt  :Smile:  Den Fall hatte ich heute auf Arbeit, im Kernel sollte die Option [ ] Use a default NLS nicht gesetzt sein. Windows NT/200*/XP sind in der Lage UTF-8 zu verarbeiten.

Die Option benötigt man für Windows 9*/Me und Dos Clients, die Betriebssysteme sind nicht UTF-8 fähig. Naja einsetzen sollte man diese sowieso nicht mehr  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ian!

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Zu den Posting-Problemem hier im Forum:
> 
> Wie wäre es wenn im Header einfach ein chartset mit angegeben würde?
> 
> Im Moment sieht der Header so aus:
> ...

 

Schön, wenn das so einfach wäre. Aber dann würden wir die anderen Foren zerschiessen. Daher ist für die Zukunft die Umstellung auf UTF-8 geplant.

----------

## misterjack

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Schön, wenn das so einfach wäre. Aber dann würden wir die anderen Foren zerschiessen. Daher ist für die Zukunft die Umstellung auf UTF-8 geplant.

 

Eindeutig die beste Lösung  :Wink:  Dazu ist ja UTF-8 da, um solche Probleme zu beseitigen  :Wink: 

----------

## Anarcho

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Schön, wenn das so einfach wäre. Aber dann würden wir die anderen Foren zerschiessen. Daher ist für die Zukunft die Umstellung auf UTF-8 geplant.

 

Na dann nichts wie ran!

----------

## mathes.s

Hi,

also ich habe hier auf meinem Rechner auch mal utf-8 ausprobiert. Bin nach der Docku von gentoo.org vorgegangen. Nu musste ich erstmal bei einige Musikstücke die Dateinamen konvertieren. Dies tat ich mittels convmv. Was auch unter Linux ohnen Problem ging. Nur habe ich ein Dualboot system mit Windows, hier ging aber gar nichts nur Rechtecke und Fragezeichen in den Dateinamen. Habe da auch schon einiges im Netz gesucht, habe unicode Schrifften nachinstalliert usw. Aber nichts Windows weigert sich die Dateinamen richtig anzuzeigen. Was für mich nur eins heißt ich werde unicode wieder runterwerfen. Scheinbar sind hier beide Welten noch zuweit von einander entfernt als das diese Experiment gut gehen könnte. 

mfg Mathes

----------

## misterjack

 *mathes.s wrote:*   

> Was für mich nur eins heißt ich werde unicode wieder runterwerfen.

  Warum nicht Windows?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## x1jmp

 *misterjack wrote:*   

>  *mathes.s wrote:*   Was für mich nur eins heißt ich werde unicode wieder runterwerfen.  Warum nicht Windows? 

 

Genau!

Aber das mit den Namen liegt meines Wissens an FAT und ließe sich evt-. mit einem Eintrag in der fstab umgehen.

Dann wird auf der Partition kein Unicode benutzt.

Aszug aus `man mount`:

```
iocharset=value

              Character set to use for converting between 8 bit characters and 16 bit Unicode characters. The default is iso8859-1.  Long filenames are stored on  disk  in  Unicode

              format.

```

Wenn dein System komplett auf Unicode läuft ist wohl auch der default-Wert überschrieben.

----------

## Phlogiston

Könnte das hier eventuell mit UTF gelöst werden? Oder weiss jemand von euch was das los ist?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=2952171

Danke fürs reinschauen...

Grüsse

----------

